# BJJ In The Real World



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been studying up on the various marital arts and have a question about one in particular.

I've watched numerous videos on BJJ and, at first glance, it looks impressive.  The crucifix and rear naked choke can be deadly. And the arm bar can be devastating.

But, as I've watched the videos, I've noticed that even the good practitioners take a few moments to get the opponent into position.  In a ring, this simply means more grappling.  There are strict rules on what you may, and may not, do it a ring fight.  However, in a real fight, what's to stop the opponent from gouging the eyes, striking the throat, or hard kicking the nuts of the BJJ practitioner?  Any one of those can put him out of action.  

Even if the BJJ guy can stop any of these blows, can he still get the opponent into position while fending off such deadly attacks?

So, my questions is: how well does BJJ work in a real fight?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know if there is anything as effective as just simply going for the eyes and throat.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ x2

What is to stop any martial arts practitioner from getting kicked in the sack or their eyes poked out.  I think with anything....learn it the best you can and become as good a technician as possible.  Chances are, in the real world, if you can keep your cool and be comfortable with the stuff you know, you will get the job done before getting hit in the balls.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've been studying up on the various marital arts and have a question about one in particular.
> 
> I've watched numerous videos on BJJ and, at first glance, it looks impressive.  The crucifix and rear naked choke can be deadly. And the arm bar can be devastating.
> 
> ...




BJJ is subjective in that it is meant to evolve as a MA.  This is why it also encompases takedowns and striking.  It doesn't mean you have to just grapple someone.  You can do anything.  It does emphasize ground fighting and submissions however.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 3, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I don't know if there is anything as effective as just simply going for the eyes and throat.



Effective?  Yes.  Practical?  No.  It all depends on who you're fighting and if you want to kill them or not.  Your extended arm for the eye or throat is a very easy armbar, or standing can be used for leverage in a throw or takedown.  It's not as easy as you'd think...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 3, 2007)

The best art for street fighting IMO would be kickboxing.  Although you need a lot of room to really strike.  A lot of street fighting occurs in a crowded bar or at a house party in a small room.  For that type of fighting I say wrestling would save your ass.  Throw someone down and hold them there or lay blows on their head.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> The best art for street fighting IMO would be kickboxing.  Although you need a lot of room to really strike.  A lot of street fighting occurs in a crowded bar or at a house party in a small room.  For that type of fighting I say wrestling would save your ass.  Throw someone down and hold them there or lay blows on their head.



Id have to second this...well most of it.

In a REAL fight, that is...in the REAL world, there are no rules.  Which means, your opponent may be more than one and you dont know it.  Id like to see how good BJJ is when the guy's friend you are performing an arm bar on comes over and stomps in you the face.

One good hit can show everyone thats watching that you mean business.  This will either scare off anyone about to jump in OR bring them out into the light.

Unrealistic?  Yeah right.  If one of my friends was in a rear naked choke and looked like he was dying, I will step in and get the fucker off him.  

Id say anyone would do the same if they saw a dear friend not being able to breathe..


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2007)

You're right, there are no rules in a street fight but having submission grappling skills is an extremely valuble asset to have on your side. You will own any ground combat, eye guages could easily be controlled and transitioned into an arm bar in alot of ground situations. Being kicked or grabbed in the balls...got me there, anything could happen in that situation.

I am not responding to your post really here, but the rear naked choke is a great move in any situation. Noone expects someone to take their back and when the choke is sunk in people panic and are virtually helpless.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

Knowing BJJ isnt going to hurt you in a fight...unless thats all you aim for.  

Think about it, in the real world, there is no bell, so technically, every kind of first punch is a sucker punch.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> ^^ x2
> 
> What is to stop any martial arts practitioner from getting kicked in the sack or their eyes poked out.  I think with anything....learn it the best you can and become as good a technician as possible.  Chances are, in the real world, if you can keep your cool and be comfortable with the stuff you know, you will get the job done before getting hit in the balls.



I've won most of my fights by simply dodging the first punch.  Mind you, I haven't fought any martial artists.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Effective?  Yes.  Practical?  No.  It all depends on who you're fighting and if you want to kill them or not.  Your extended arm for the eye or throat is a very easy armbar, or standing can be used for leverage in a throw or takedown.  It's not as easy as you'd think...



But as I watched in those videos, the practitioner just seemed to leave himself open to these attacks.  If you don't train to prevent these, then how are you going to do it when it happens in the wild?

I watched where one of Gracie's students took on a Gung-fu fighter.  The BJJ tore the shit out of the guy, but left himself open for a lot of face, neck, and groin shots.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> In a REAL fight, that is...in the REAL world, there are no rules.  Which means, your opponent may be more than one and you dont know it.  Id like to see how good BJJ is when the guy's friend you are performing an arm bar on comes over and stomps in you the face.



This was the next thing I was going to bring up.  If a BJJ guy was fighting to get a guy into an arm bar, he has no way to defend himself.  It _seems _that two on one (or more), a BJJ guys would get killed.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are fighting a big dude an armbar could really end up hurting you.  The guy could just pick your ass up and slam you to the ground as shown on TUF season 3.  That's saying you are under 200lbs.  Or the dude is Hulk Hogan.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2007)

True, I do believe that the arm bar is not the best submission tactic to use. Most submissions will you leave you vunerable if the guy you are fighting has buddies around. A RNC will probably have you the most protected. 

Also, an arm bar is a drastic move. I don't know how many people would do that planning to break someone's arm. Sure, if someone was trying to kill me and I happened to secure and arm bar I would pull until the fucker snapped. But that would be a huge dick move doing that to someone in a bar/party scuffle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 3, 2007)

I think that the videos don't show that because it isn't done in the discipline.  I imagine in a street fight the person demonstrating would cover up until something opens up.  As for the groin shots, I seem to remember seeing Gracie take a ton of nut shots in the UFC during it's infancy, when it was allowed.

As for grappling/BJJ at a club, horrible idea.  I got stomped by 4 guys in college because their boy hit me, I dove in and took him down, and as I got ready to smash him one of them roundhoused me while I was kneeling.  The rest of them joined in, and I got to go home early.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 3, 2007)

Most fights last only 10 to 30 seconds.  Those fights tend to be about who hits who best first.  After the first 10 to 30 seconds they tend to hit the ground more often than not.  That's where BJJ comes on strong.  

What you see in the shows is not what you train for.  Since people don't really train for TV they train for life you learn when you're doing a submission to expect the sac smacks and eye gouges, being bitten or w/e ... and my least favorite getting stabbed.

Unless you like getting kicked in the face by random strangers, then you don't do rnc's or arm-bars in a public brawl.  This is what makes BJJ the weak game in the real world.  Most people getting choked out with their own shirt is good enough so yeah stand up BJJ works there, but if you tried that on some guys you'd be unhappy about how it turned out.  I'm serious about that getting stabbed part.  If you're about to go under from getting choked out by some dude you don't know you will bust out the pocket knife and stick him in the leg cuz brotha ... who knows wtf that guy will do to you while you're unconscious.  You might not ever wake up.  That's the position you put your opponent in when you choke him out ... shear horrifying panic.

Training at a place that's dedicated to one discipline is old school.  Find a facility that trains for a well rounded MMA approach to self defense.   Besides being more practical it's also more fun.  MMA guys tend to apply more of a whole body approach to training too.  Weights, diet, road work, kicking a guy in the sac, elbow strikes from full mount or the crucifix ... all great fun to be had training in MMA. 

I wish the best of times for you on this DOMS.  After you get past that first year it really gets fun.  You get some fighting skills and can go at it with people for real in the gym.  It is a great growth opportunity.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Most fights last only 10 to 30 seconds.  Those fights tend to be about who hits who best first.  After the first 10 to 30 seconds they tend to hit the ground more often than not.  That's where BJJ comes on strong.
> 
> What you see in the shows is not what you train for.  Since people don't really train for TV they train for life you learn when you're doing a submission to expect the sac smacks and eye gouges, being bitten or w/e ... and my least favorite getting stabbed.
> 
> ...



All solid advice, BC. 

BTW, I'm not knocking BJJ here, I'm just trying to understand the role of marital arts in the real world.

I'm not going to do BJJ, I'm going to do Krav Maga.  This is the sort of martial art that I've been looking for.  I just need to make sure the teacher really knows his stuff.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 3, 2007)

it worked well for the gracies in brazil who used it alot in the street. also wahts stopping a BJJ guy ro m kicking in the nuts and eye gouging to. its gud 2 add to yo aresenel


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> All solid advice, BC.
> 
> BTW, I'm not knocking BJJ here, *I'm just trying to understand the role of marital arts in the real world.*
> 
> I'm not going to do BJJ, I'm going to do Krav Maga.  This is the sort of martial art that I've been looking for.  I just need to make sure the teacher really knows his stuff.



I always have too.  But when it comes down to it, there really isnt one good answer.  Having a variety of belts in different fields would be best, IMO.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> All solid advice, BC.
> 
> BTW, I'm not knocking BJJ here, I'm just trying to understand the role of marital arts in the real world.
> 
> I'm not going to do BJJ, I'm going to do Krav Maga.  This is the sort of martial art that I've been looking for.  I just need to make sure the teacher really knows his stuff.


Krav  Maga is killer stuff.  Israeli special forces do some crazy shit with it.  They're up against the Islamic fighting styles so small edged weapons training is part of the deal.  Good times


----------



## danny81 (Dec 3, 2007)

for a street fight nothing is better then boxing


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I always have too.  But when it comes down to it, there really isnt one good answer.  Having a variety of belts in different fields would be best, IMO.



No doubt.  I want to build a solid foundation in Krav Maga, and then add to it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Krav  Maga is killer stuff.  Israeli special forces do some crazy shit with it.  They're up against the Islamic fighting styles so small edged weapons training is part of the deal.  Good times



It took me a while to find a style that I'd like.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> for a street fight nothing is better then boxing



Says Mr. Razorblade Mouth.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 3, 2007)

any form of grappling isnt da best cu most dudez on da street wil haev they boyz stomp u. also if someone takes me to the ground and gets real tight to me im puling out a switch and stabbing the shit out of them. someone trys to ick on the street and they slip on ice or water or blood or they foot hits somehting and knocks them down. its a rap. u getting stomped the fuc out. boxing is good cuz prety much al fights are mostly punching. plus one good punch ffrom a boxer will KO any1. and even a decnt punch will sacre the shit out of anyone and they riends wont come jump u. and if they are a nbunhc o them ust move away and throw jabs and crosses and its  arap


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> any form of grappling isnt da best cu most dudez on da street wil haev they boyz stomp u. also if someone takes me to the ground and gets real tight to me im puling out a switch and stabbing the shit out of them. someone trys to ick on the street and they slip on ice or water or blood or they foot hits somehting and knocks them down. its a rap. u getting stomped the fuc out. boxing is good cuz prety much al fights are mostly punching. plus one good punch ffrom a boxer will KO any1. and even a decnt punch will sacre the shit out of anyone and they riends wont come jump u. and if they are a nbunhc o them ust move away and throw jabs and crosses and its  arap



How many fights you been in?  It doesn't sound like alot.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It took me a while to find a style that I'd like.  I'm really looking forward to it.



where the hell do they teach krav maga in salt lake?  i would kill to find a place that teaches that. especially if the guy teaching knows what he is doing. those guys are fierce.

ive always thought the guy who most often wins is the guy who can be the most violent the fastest.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How many fights you been in?  It doesn't sound like alot.



damnit dont encourage this


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Effective?  Yes.  Practical?  No.  It all depends on who you're fighting and if you want to kill them or not.  Your extended arm for the eye or throat is a very easy armbar, or standing can be used for leverage in a throw or takedown.  It's not as easy as you'd think...



Depends on who you are fighting...  and generally on the street, if someone attacks you, they probably won't know shit


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> damnit dont encourage this



I can't help it.  He is like a virus.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

thought this video might be applicable to the topic at hand
YouTube - Bas Rutten Street Defense - The Better Version


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> where the hell do they teach krav maga in salt lake?  i would kill to find a place that teaches that. especially if the guy teaching knows what he is doing. those guys are fierce.
> 
> ive always thought the guy who most often wins is the guy who can be the most violent the fastest.



I'll be learning in Boise, not Salt Lake.  Though there is a teacher in Salt Lake, too.  What city do you live in?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll be learning in Boise, not Salt Lake.  Though there is a teacher in Salt Lake, too.  What city do you live in?



I'm in orem for the moment


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> I'm in orem for the moment



Sorry man, the only one in Utah is in SLC.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw a redneck at a bar being beat to shit by three guys who obviously knew MA, or at least 2 of them did. The redneck was able to get to his knife and nearly killed all three of them. He cut one guy from his neck to his nut sack with one swipe. 

Truth of the matter is he never would have even went to the ground had he not been wearing tight ass wrangler jeans and could have got to his knife easier. 

That one event taught me that if I get into a fight with someone I don't know in a public place I better take them down as quickly as possible. That means aim for the nuts or the nose with the hardest punch or kick I can muster.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> where the hell do they teach krav maga in salt lake?  i would kill to find a place that teaches that. especially if the guy teaching knows what he is doing. those guys are fierce.
> 
> ive always thought the guy who most often wins is the guy who can be the most violent the fastest.



I agree a 100%.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sorry man, the only one in Utah is in SLC.



hell it isnt anything difficult to drive up to salt lake to train on the weekends. is the instructor any good. what have you heard about it?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That one event taught me that if I get into a fight with someone I don't know in a public place I better take them down as quickly as possible. That means aim for the nuts or the nose with the hardest punch or kick I can muster.



damn strait. dont draw it out. finish the fight as fast as possible and take it to completion early. i hate when a guy will get a good punch in and then not follow it up to finish things off.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> hell it isnt anything difficult to drive up to salt lake to train on the weekends. is the instructor any good. what have you heard about it?



Hell yeah, I'd drive 35 minutes to take a Krav Maga class.

I haven't checked into him, but here's his info:
Paul Evans Martial Arts
				2258 East Ft. Union Blvd
				Salt Lake City, UT 84121
				Tel: 801-942-2693
				Web: Paul Evans Martial Arts - Krav Maga SLC​


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> damn strait. dont draw it out. finish the fight as fast as possible and take it to completion early. i hate when a guy will get a good punch in and then not follow it up to finish things off.



This is why I chose Krav Maga.

I'm come to the conclusion that martial arts can be classified into two general types:  those than can be used in a competition and those that can't.

Two that come to mind that can't are Krav Maga and most forms of Silat.  Pretty much, most others can.

Those that can't be used in a competition are, in my opinion, more practical and deadly.  But that's just my two uneducated cents.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hell yeah, I'd drive 35 minutes to take a Krav Maga class.
> 
> I haven't checked into him, but here's his info:
> Paul Evans Martial Arts
> ...



crap. how the hell isnt this guy open on the weekends?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hell yeah, I'd drive 35 minutes to take a Krav Maga class.
> 
> I haven't checked into him, but here's his info:
> Paul Evans Martial Arts
> ...





Oh my god, I think I just found a new desire. I want to learn this stuff. There are trainers all across Florida, but none in Alabama. 

Where I take a job might depend on where good Krav Maga instructor is.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 4, 2007)

Krav Maga & Silat






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Silat





YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 4, 2007)

wow Krav Maga is awesome.  I found a place about 40 mins from that teaches it.  
Premier Martial Arts - Glen Mills - Krav Maga PA


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> crap. how the hell isnt this guy open on the weekends?



I don't know.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Oh my god, I think I just found a new desire. I want to learn this stuff. There are trainers all across Florida, but none in Alabama.
> 
> Where I take a job might depend on where good Krav Maga instructor is.



Krav Maga was created by Imi Lichtenfield after the Nazis killed his family.  He had a background in several fighting arts.  

It's used by the Israeli Defense Force.  So you know it's not a ring sport.

When you test, they don't use katas.  Instead, they do stuff like put you on one side of the room, place a target (such as a box), to simulate an exit, on the other side of the room.  Then they place five guys between you and it.  And _then _they turn off the lights. 

Another test example that I've read about involves running you until your tired.  Then they tie your good arm to your side to simulate a broken arm.  Then they make you fight.

The ideology is that if you train on a mat, in a pleasant well light room, your fighting ability will suffer if you have to fight in a poorly lit, chaotic environment.

Fighting multiple opponents is a staple of the art.  So is fighting unarmed against armed opponent(s).


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Krav Maga & Silat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the Silat stuff.  A knife getting pulled on you are more likely than a gun so..good stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> I'm in orem for the moment



cool. more peeps here than i thought


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> cool. more peeps here than i thought



There are more PCs per capita in Utah than in any other state.  This is also the place (the U of U) where one of the first three computers that became the Internet was located.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> cool. more peeps here than i thought



you too?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How many fights you been in?  It doesn't sound like alot.



how many fights have you been in where youve got triangled or armbarred. or even actually got taken down


----------



## danny81 (Dec 4, 2007)

IMO silat and krav maga are wayyyyyyyy overated. a good fighter can beat a KRav maga expert in a fight


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> IMO silat and krav maga are wayyyyyyyy overated. a good fighter can beat a KRav maga expert in a fight



You really are a troll.  

I've been watching your comments and looking for patterns.  You simply say whatever is most counter to the current conversation.  Usually with the most moronic logic imaginable.

The next time you insult someone, or break any other rule, your ass is gone.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 4, 2007)

We prolly won't get to talk again so I'll say bye now danny.

See ya ...


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You really are a troll.
> 
> I've been watching your comments and looking for patterns.  You simply say whatever is most counter to the current conversation.  Usually with the most moronic logic imaginable.
> 
> The next time you insult someone, or break any other rule, your ass is gone.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> IMO silat and krav maga are wayyyyyyyy overated. a good fighter can beat a KRav maga expert in a fight



despite my better judgement and against my own adivice im going to take the bait. 
when you say good fighter do you mean a good MMA fighter?  danny dont be dense. krav maga was made for kill or be killed situations. exactly what a street fight should be treated as.  MMA is made for the ring with rules. there is a big difference.  when an mma fighter goes for an armbar in the streets he is going to get his head stomped on by a guy watching the fight. a krav maga guy is going to break a guys leg while still standing and then stomp on the 2nd guys face when he decided to join in


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You really are a troll.
> 
> I've been watching your comments and looking for patterns.  You simply say whatever is most counter to the current conversation.  Usually with the most moronic logic imaginable.
> 
> The next time you insult someone, or break any other rule, your ass is gone.



I humbly request that you force him to put effort into his sentence structure, also.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You really are a troll.
> 
> I've been watching your comments and looking for patterns. You simply say whatever is most counter to the current conversation. Usually with the most moronic logic imaginable.
> 
> The next time you insult someone, or break any other rule, your ass is gone.





KelJu said:


> I humbly request that you force him to put effort into his sentence structure, also.



Do you feel that Danny's grammar is an..._insult_...to you?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you feel that Danny's grammar is an..._insult_...to you?



YES! Its an insult to the human race which I am apart of. But, I do think he deserves a chance to clean up. IM is better with more members, and I don't want anyone banned, but I am of the opinion that he is doing it on purpose. Danny needs IM. there are people here that could be a great influence on him, but not unless he shows some effort. I pulled up some of his earlier post and his grammar wasn't that bad, but it has become progressively worse as people ripped on him for typing like a a monkey with parkinson's disease.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 5, 2007)

An example of boxing skills in the Real World





YouTube Video











Hand speed, power and accuracy are all a great advantage in the fight situations IMO. This was the only example I've been able to find, but I've seen a couple fights where a boxer cleans up real quick. You have to be a super ground fighter to be able to shoot in, take someone down and keep them down when there are other people around to do any real damage. Sadly, many people forget about grappling, etc. skills so when a fight goes down, the first instinct of onlookers is to break it up and stand it up. Just from my personal experience.

I'm obviously not knocking bjj, judo, wrestling or anything else because they have insane benefits in fighting. But if I were to pick one discipline to master based on my own experiences fighting, it would be boxing. Hence, the reason I box. A lot of good opinions in here as well.

Don Frye getting iced real quick by and old boxing coach, you can see Frye had him down but couldn't capitalize, so boxer gets up and ends it:





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

Some reports say that Frye was wasted.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You really are a troll.
> 
> I've been watching your comments and looking for patterns.  You simply say whatever is most counter to the current conversation.  Usually with the most moronic logic imaginable.
> 
> The next time you insult someone, or break any other rule, your ass is gone.



how the fuck does that insult someone. have u done any reasearch on kravmaga? have u seen its moves. i gauruntee most of those moves wont work against a good fighter


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> We prolly won't get to talk again so I'll say bye now danny.
> 
> See ya ...



thnks for all ur help. if i get banned then pce


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> YES! Its an insult to the human race which I am apart of. But, I do think he deserves a chance to clean up. IM is better with more members, and I don't want anyone banned, but I am of the opinion that he is doing it on purpose. Danny needs IM. there are people here that could be a great influence on him, but not unless he shows some effort. I pulled up some of his earlier post and his grammar wasn't that bad, but it has become progressively worse as people ripped on him for typing like a a monkey with parkinson's disease.




 i didnt have a broken keyboard then


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how the fuck does that insult someone. have u done any reasearch on kravmaga? have u seen its moves. i gauruntee most of those moves wont work against a good fighter



I always to my research before I commit to anything.  But that's not the point.  Neither is insulting.  It's about you being a troll in almost every one of your posts.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

how thefuck was i trollingim helping u.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how the fuck does that insult someone. have u done any reasearch on kravmaga? have u seen its moves. i gauruntee most of those moves wont work against a good fighter



how well do you think a good fighter unarmed is going to do against a guy with a knife or gun?  the answer. they get hurt really bad. while i do think even a great krav maga fighter is going to get scratched fighting someone with a knife, at least they dont die. A boxer isnt trained to fight a knife, brick, or bat.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Some reports say that Frye was wasted.


 
Both of them were. But do you know how many fights break out as the result of people being cocked?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

u do no frye has tot ake pain killllers and shit just to train.also if u saw the fight u could tell drye is uckd up . the other guy fel to the ground. idrye was ready he would of immediatly jmped on him


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> how well do you think a good fighter unarmed is going to do against a guy with a knife or gun?  the answer. they get hurt really bad. while i do think even a great krav maga fighter is going to get scratched fighting someone with a knife, at least they dont die. A boxer isnt trained to fight a knife, brick, or bat.



im just wondering have u ever seen the krav maga techniques?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 5, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> A boxer isnt trained to fight a knife, brick, or bat.


 
If someone pulls a knife or bat on me when I'm unarmed...even if I do know Krav maga, bjj, boxing or whatever, I'm runnin the other fuckin way pretty fast. Who takes a shot at gettin murdered regardless of what style of fighting you know?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> u do no frye has tot ake pain killllers and shit just to train.also if u saw the fight u could tell drye is uckd up . the other guy fel to the ground. idrye was ready he would of immediatly jmped on him



what the hell? i cant even read this


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> If someone pulls a knife or bat on me when I'm unarmed...even if I do know Krav maga, bjj, boxing or whatever, I'm runnin the other fuckin way pretty fast. Who takes a shot at gettin murdered regardless of what style of fighting you know?



i agree. the problem is when no choice to run is available


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i didnt have a broken keyboard then



You are lying your ass off.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how thefuck was i trollingim helping u.



You're a fucking troll.

Case in point: "My keyboard is broken".  Bullshit, you use every letter in your posts.

Keep it up.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're a fucking troll.
> 
> Case in point: "My keyboard is broken".  Bullshit, you use every letter in your posts.
> 
> Keep it up.



wat happend was is da keys fell of. so i haev to rpess exttra hard for them to show up


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wat happend was is da keys fell of. so i haev to rpess exttra hard for them to show up



I'll make you a deal, and I swear by my name that I will do it if you agree. I will buy you a fucking keyboard and mail it to you free of charge if you promise to type with complete sentences.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol i have a keyboard but idk how to connect it to my laptop. i broke all the USB chords off by mistake


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol i have a keyboard but idk how to connect it to my laptop. i broke all the USB chords off by mistake




Yep, thats what I figured. You are full of shit.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

lo u want me to tkae a pic of my laptop? btw i am to stupid to type in perfect sentences like u guys


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yep, thats what I figured. You are full of shit.



That's what I was saying.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Besides, any laptop that he has will be old enough to have a PS2 connection.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

wtf is a ps2 connection?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll make you a deal, and I swear by my name that I will do it if you agree. I will buy you a fucking keyboard and mail it to you free of charge if you promise to type with complete sentences.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wtf is a ps2 connection?



Your anus.  You're going to hook the keyboard up to you anus.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> u do no frye has tot ake pain killllers and shit just to train.also if u saw the fight u could tell drye is uckd up . the other guy fel to the ground. idrye was ready he would of immediatly jmped on him



Jesus fucking christ, can you learn to fucking spell? I've never said anything to you about it before but you are just ridiculous.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 5, 2007)

Fighting isn't really about who does MMA or who's a boxer.  It's about who's the most agile, the fastest, the most vicious guy who can take a punch and that has the balls to mix it up ... this is the guy that will win the fight.  Now, if you take that guy and train HIM then watch out.

Ohh and BTW ... Don Fry is a wrestler that can punch.  He's one of the left overs from the old days when the UFC was coming up who also has some good times in Pride.  Don Fry is _not_ a mixed martial artists.

Posting clips of him doing anything says nothing about MMA at all.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lo u want me to tkae a pic of my laptop? btw i am to stupid to type in perfect sentences like u guys



Your not stupid, you are either trolling or lazy. I honestly believe you are both. You are in high school for fuck's sake. Most people can can write a complete fucking sentence in the 3rd grade. Firefox will check your grammar for you. You don't even use the keyboard, you just right-click and select the word you meant to type.    


Grrrrrrrr! 

Why the fuck am I wasting my time? You are going to be banned, and it is going to be your own fault. I'm simply going to put you on ignore until it happens.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You really are a troll.
> 
> I've been watching your comments and looking for patterns.  You simply say whatever is most counter to the current conversation.  Usually with the most moronic logic imaginable.
> 
> The next time you insult someone, or break any other rule, your ass is gone.



I feel the need to step in here.  Topolo and you used to troll me all the time.  Every time I would post you or him would comment with some stupid, idiotic insult.  Nothing happened to you guys.  Danny is just an ignorant kid and I enjoy trying to read his posts.  Get off your high horse.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I feel the need to step in here.  Topolo and you used to troll me all the time.  Every time I would post you or him would comment with some stupid, idiotic insult.  Nothing happened to you guys.  Danny is just an ignorant kid and I enjoy trying to read his posts.  Get off your high horse.



You obviously don't know what the definition of trolling is. 

And there were times when you asked for it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

Not tryin' to go again ya DOMS, but DB is right.  He was mercilessly insulted ... trolled ... by people with nothing said about it.  danny's posts are showing the pattern you've mentioned but not in some obscene way and no worse than what was done to DB IMHO.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Not tryin' to go again ya DOMS, but DB is right.  He was mercilessly insulted ... trolled ... by people with nothing said about it.  danny's posts are showing the pattern you've mentioned but not in some obscene way and no worse than what was done to DB IMHO.



You don't know what trolling is either.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You don't know what trolling is either.


Mehhh come on now.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You obviously don't know what the definition of trolling is.
> 
> And there were times when you asked for it.



What is it?  

I did after you guys wouldn't stop.  I would just fire back.  It was so immature and stupid though.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Mehhh come on now.



Come on now?  Read a little.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> What is it?
> 
> I did after you guys wouldn't stop.  I would just fire back.  It was so immature and stupid though.



You're on the Intenet. Look it up.

And you're full of shit.  I left you alone, but...



DOMS said:


> Hey, I left you alone for a long time.  You're the dumbass that had to throw down the gauntlet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Come on now?  Read a little.


Ehhh ... what was _that_?  I looked in there expecting to see something informative about what a troll is and saw your DOMS love fest followed by things we discussed in a pm the other day.  What was the point of that reference DOMS?  Ya lost me there bud ...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ehhh ... what was _that_?  I looked in there expecting to see something informative about what a troll is and saw your DOMS love fest followed by things we discussed in a pm the other day.  What was the point of that reference DOMS?  Ya lost me there bud ...



I was pointing out that what I did wasn't trolling.  Yeah, I gave DB shit, but he sometimes asked for it.  Either straight up or through less than intelligent posts.

And you have access to Google just like DoubleBase does.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ehhh ... what was _that_?  I looked in there expecting to see something informative about what a troll is and saw your DOMS love fest followed by things we discussed in a pm the other day.  What was the point of that reference DOMS?  Ya lost me there bud ...



Yeah I guess I could go and dig up every old thread where he insulted me previous to that date.  I'm not wasting my time on that or looking up what trolling is.  I have a good idea of what it is.  I was just curious as to what you thought it meant. 
My point was that you were being hypocrite.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was pointing out that what I did wasn't trolling.  Yeah, I gave DB shit, but he sometimes asked for it.  Either straight up or through less than intelligent posts.
> 
> And you have access to Google just like DoubleBase does.


Yeah, but once again my not agreeing with you doesn't mean I'm wrong or in need of google.  I was gone for part of what went on between you and DB so I stayed out of it from not knowing what started it.  I did see he was trolled heavily and in an unprovoked way.  

Since you requested me to google it then here is some of what I found:



> He is divisive and argumentative with  need-to-be-right attitude, "searching for the truth",  flaming discussion, and  sometimes insulting people or provoking people to insult him.  Troll is usually  an expert in reusing the same words of its opponents and in turning it against  them.



What I saw being done to DB fit that exactly.

Regarding what you are describing about danny:



> An "*Internet  troll*" or "*Forum  Troll*" or "*Message Board Troll*" is a person who posts outrageous message to bait people to answer.  Forum Troll delights in sowing discord  on the forums.  A troll is someone who  inspires flaming rhetoric, someone who is purposely provoking and pulling people  into flaming discussion.  Flaming discussions usually end with name calling  and a flame war.
> 
> While sometimes, he may sound like a stupid,  uninformed, ignorant poster, do not be deceived!  Most trolls are highly  intelligent people trying to hide behind a mask of stupidity and/or   ignorance!  They usually have an agenda. Very few trolls come out of pure skepticism.



The above states pretty well that we are all correct in what we're saying it seems, with the exception of saying DB and I don't know what a troll is ... which was kinda off the subject anyway.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're on the Intenet. Look it up.
> 
> And you're full of shit.  I left you alone, but...



but... what?  Your gonna do w/e you did before since I made a post stating my point that what I thought you were doing to Danny wasn't right?  Come on now.  I enjoy your posts and go to you for advice a lot.  I just felt what you said to Danny was hypocritical.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah I guess I could go and dig up every old thread where he insulted me previous to that date.  I'm not wasting my time on that or looking up what trolling is.  I have a good idea of what it is.  I was just curious as to what you thought it meant.
> My point was that you were being hypocrite.




Ragging on one member is not the same as make post after post that simply goes as counter as possible to the conversation, using the more inane logic possible, and written such that is resembles the writings of a retarded monkey.

One is ragging on a member, the other is trolling.

And because you and BC are too lazy to look it up (from Wiki):

"An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who intentionally posts controversial or contrary messages in an on-line community such as an on-line discussion forum or group with the singular intention of baiting users into an argumentative response."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah I guess I could go and dig up every old thread where he insulted me previous to that date.  I'm not wasting my time on that or looking up what trolling is.  I have a good idea of what it is.  I was just curious as to what you thought it meant.
> My point was that you were being hypocrite.



I'm a hypocrite?  How so?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Since you requested me to google it then here is some of what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw being done to DB fit that exactly.


Man down.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm a hypocrite?  How so?



Lol.  I quoted you but was referring to DOMS.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ragging on one member is not the same as make post after post that simply goes as counter as possible to the conversation, using the more inane logic possible, and written such that is resembles the writings of a retarded monkey.
> 
> One is ragging on a member, the other is trolling.
> 
> ...


DOMS you might wanna chill a bit.  Lazy?  You're dark side is starting to pop out ...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And because you and BC are too lazy to look it up (from Wiki):
> 
> "An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who intentionally posts controversial or contrary messages in an on-line community such as an on-line discussion forum or group with the singular intention of baiting users into an argumentative response."



Um, that pretty much is exactly what you guys did to me.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He is divisive and argumentative with need-to-be-right attitude, "searching for the truth", flaming discussion, and *sometimes insulting people* or provoking people *to insult him*. Troll is usually an expert in reusing the same words of its opponents and in turning it against them.



  You need to look for better quality definitions.




BoneCrusher said:


> Yeah, but once again my not agreeing with you doesn't mean I'm wrong or in need of google.  I was gone for part of what went on between you and DB so I stayed out of it from not knowing what started it.  I did see he was trolled heavily and in an unprovoked way.



For the love of God.  I picked on him.  It wasn't trolling.  Besides, how do you think he showed up on my radar?  Do I pick on everyone?  Do I even pick on a majority?  How about 20%?  No, I don't.  He got what he got because he said some of the most dumb ass things.





BoneCrusher said:


> The above states pretty well that we are all correct in what we're saying it seems, with the exception of saying DB and I don't know what a troll is ... which was kinda off the subject anyway.



What the fuck?  It's central to the conversation.  I said Danny is a troll, DB called me a troll, and neither of you even know the definition of the word.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> DOMS you might wanna chill a bit.  Lazy?  You're dark side is starting to pop out ...



No.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Um, that pretty much is exactly what you guys did to me.



I baited you in a conversation?  No, I flat out insulted you.  Which is not the same thing.  Which also is not what Danny is doing.   Morons!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No.



Chill nerd.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I baited you in a conversation?  No, I flat out insulted you.  Which is not the same thing.  Which also is not what Danny is doing.   Morons!



Ok, I was wrong.  I really don't care anymore.  You ultimately have the decision to ban Danny or not.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Chill nerd.



Fine.  You want to be back on my shit list?  You've got it.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fine.  You want to be back on my shit list?  You've got it.



Lol, his "shit list".  He has a "shit list".  LAWL!  STFU!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I feel the need to step in here.  Topolo and you used to troll me all the time.  Every time I would post you or him would comment with some stupid, idiotic insult.  Nothing happened to you guys.  Danny is just an ignorant kid and I enjoy trying to read his posts.  Get off your high horse.



I agree, I find DOMS busting danny's balls to be plain annoying and pathetic. I was waiting for someone else to say it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You need to look for better quality definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying I don't know what a troll is to disqualify my point is very lame DOMS.  That tactic does nothing to further the point of the conversation and really just turns the whole thing into another DOMS is right and BC is wrong convo.  I'd have to have the IQ of a bag of hammers to not understand what trolling is so how about you try another way of talking through this.  Maybe one with more integrity and less insults and less misdirection.  I again say I see your point about danny, but I also again say DB was also trolled.  You trying to obfuscate my point by acting as though I don't know what a troll is  ... I mean get serious.

The points made here are that danny seems to have been trolling by posting in threads with the intention of starting shit, or starting entire threads with the intention of starting shit.  The point was also made that another form of trolling, insulting a forum member (DB) for the fun of it ... was not addressed.  

In my opinion the aspect of how it affects the board is the central reason for looking the other way or enforcing the C.O.C.  Whether DB getting trolled was harmful to the board as a whole is an intangible.  Who knows if people left or not.  It seems nobody complained so nothing was said.  People are getting pissed over what it seems danny is up too ... if indeed he is up to anything at all.  Even if he isn't doing this by direct intention, he is pissing people off.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> I agree, I find DOMS busting danny's balls to be plain annoying and pathetic. I was waiting for someone else to say it


I was really wanting to defend danny for a while, but he does post things that just invite getting fucked with.  Some of it's in fun I think.  Kinda just being the class clown, but other times I'm unsure what his motives are.  It's obvious he knows right from wrong and that some of what he posts is just ... well ... wrong.  He posts it anyway ... I don't get that.

It's been said that he is not really a kid and is some grown person in here setting people up and enjoying the fallout.  If that's the case then he's an asshole.  If not, then he's a kid getting fucked with by grown men and that's pathetic.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

This started out as a discussion about if danny is trolling and is turning into a DOMS roast.  That was not my intention and if it seems that way DOMS then I apologize.  I don't intend to insult or denigrate you as a person.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This started out as a discussion about if danny is trolling and is turning into a DOMS roast.  That was not my intention and if it seems that way DOMS then I apologize.  I don't intend to insult or denigrate you as a person.



Not my intentions either.  I just felt the need to say something.  Sorry DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This started out as a discussion about if danny is trolling and is turning into a DOMS roast.  That was not my intention and if it seems that way DOMS then I apologize.  I don't intend to insult or denigrate you as a person.





Doublebase said:


> Not my intentions either.  I just felt the need to say something.  Sorry DOMS.



Same here.  

What I did to you, DB, wasn't nice (though I did it half heartedly), but it wasn't trolling.  

Group hug.

BTW, I really do have a shit list.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> I agree, I find DOMS busting danny's balls to be plain annoying and pathetic. I was waiting for someone else to say it



Fuck you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

And another thing ... 


Some funny ass fight clips on nothing toxic.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2007)

I think all of you have become trolls.  I mean, shit, youre arguing over the definition of it!  

In my book, trolls create entertainment.  Which brings me to my next observation....



BoneCrusher said:


> I was really wanting to defend danny for a while, but he does post things that just invite getting fucked with.  Some of it's in fun I think.  Kinda just being the class clown, but other times I'm unsure what his motives are.  It's obvious he knows right from wrong and that some of what he posts is just ... well ... wrong.  He posts it anyway ... I don't get that.
> 
> It's been said that he is not really a kid and is some grown person in here setting people up and enjoying the fallout.  If that's the case then he's an asshole.  If not, then he's a kid getting fucked with by grown men and that's pathetic.



...There.  I say danny isnt a troll, I say hes just an idiot.  I dont mind him though.  I dont make a habit of insulting him either.  I might here and there, but not to the point that I can become a bully.  In fact, when people pick on him, I dont think its all that funny.  I dont feel sorry for him or feel the need to stick up for him, however.  But thats my take on it.

OH!

The other martial art mentioned...not Krav whatever..the one that started with an S?  It looks like the same shit seen in The Hunted.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy shit there is a lot of sand in the Vagina in this thread here.

Wahh.... Cry me a river.  

DB you left yourself open for pot shots, just by the idiotic way you rebutted them.

Danny is an idiot and deserves every flame he gets.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

It's called Silat.  Silat has the same "meaning" as Karate.  Said another way, it's a term that refers to a group of fighting style (including some that use weapons). Some forms of Silat simply aren't fit for a tournament.

That the "Krav whatever" is called Krav Maga.

I'll have to watch The Hunted.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I think all of you have become trolls.  I mean, shit, youre arguing over the definition of it!
> 
> In my book, trolls create entertainment.  Which brings me to my next observation....
> 
> ...


  Which "The Hunted" .... there was like 5 movies named "The Hunted".  I wanna see that what you were talking about.  I'll download it from mininova.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Whuch "The Hunted" .... there was like 5 movies named "The Hunted".  I wanna see that what you were talking about.  I'll download it from mininova.



The Hunted (2003) [DVDRip] [Xvid] : Movies > Thriller - Mininova


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The Hunted (2003) [DVDRip] [Xvid] : Movies > Thriller - Mininova


Nyeahh okay I seen that one.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

Since we're fucking your thread all up ... thought I'd keep on with the effort.  This is a cool ass ride to school ...


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I feel the need to step in here.  Topolo and you used to troll me all the time.  Every time I would post you or him would comment with some stupid, idiotic insult.  Nothing happened to you guys.  Danny is just an ignorant kid and I enjoy trying to read his posts.  Get off your high horse.


tahnk u. BTW this is coming from a guy who used to dislike me.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

alright after reading the defintion of a troll(i had no idea wtf it was) i figured outy u think im a troll but for real i was just saying that KM is not as efective as you guys think. it is a good martial art but it is definetly overated. im not trying to bait u into a flame war i was just stating my opinion and if u want examples id tell u them 2.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Holy shit there is a lot of sand in the Vagina in this thread here.
> 
> Wahh.... Cry me a river.
> 
> ...



You still troll me.  You are so jealous of me.  I take it as a compliment.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> tahnk u. BTW this is coming from a guy who used to dislike me.



I never disliked you.  I just picked on you for lying about your income on myspace.com.  Pretty pathetic on my part.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright after reading the defintion of a troll(i had no idea wtf it was) i figured outy u think im a troll but for real i was just saying that KM is not as efective as you guys think. it is a good martial art but it is definetly overated. im not trying to bait u into a flame war i was just stating my opinion and if u want examples id tell u them 2.


There's just one problem with that.  How would you _know_?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

This guy has a good chance of just kicking someone's ass without much training at all.  No boxing, no MMA ... piss him off and see what happens.






YouTube Video











This next pair have no chance.  None.  This is an example of why martial arts gets a bad rap.  These guys are wearing advanced degree belts, yet they clearly have not put forth the physical effort to be worthy of wearing them.  They would get beat down by that first guy ... even if that first guy had no training at all.  In fact the person/persons that gave these belts to them should get his/their ass/s kicked.






YouTube Video


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> There's just one problem with that.  How would you _know_?



how i KNOW krav maga is overated? its because i dont believe that you could learn something without doing it. u obvioult cant realy practice eye gouge and kicks tot he ballls etc. also the reaon why it so good i becaue it teaches you to kic in the nuts etc etc. any thai boxer or w.e could just aim his kicks a little higher and hit the nuts. also most of the strikes eye gouge etc will be easily blocked by a good boxer. just because it comes at a slightly different angle doesnt mean its impossible for the boxer to block


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I never disliked you.  I just picked on you for lying about your income on myspace.com.  Pretty pathetic on my part.



lol its iight. pretty much everyone lies on it tho most people just say 250000+


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how i KNOW krav maga is overated? its because i dont believe that you could learn something without doing it. u obvioult cant realy practice eye gouge and kicks tot he ballls etc. also the reaon why it so good i becaue it teaches you to kic in the nuts etc etc. any thai boxer or w.e could just aim his kicks a little higher and hit the nuts. also most of the strikes eye gouge etc will be easily blocked by a good boxer. just because it comes at a slightly different angle doesnt mean its impossible for the boxer to block


As best as you can figure you mean. I mean, you don't know that you just sorta think it would prolly be that way.  See that would be because you don't have the experience to say for sure.  You've never trained in at a dojo or a facility where full contact martial arts is taught.  So then, that post you made up there ... that's just your opinion.  Yet ... you state it like that is just the truth of it.

See where I'm going here danny?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> As best as you can figure you mean. I mean, you don't know that you just sorta think it would prolly be that way.  See that would be because you don't have the experience to say for sure.  You've never trained in at a dojo or a facility where full contact martial arts is taught.  So then, that post you made up there ... that's just your opinion.  Yet ... you state it like that is just the truth of it.
> 
> See where I'm going here danny?



ya i understand but i did say in my opinion


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how i KNOW krav maga is overated? its because i dont believe that you could learn something without doing it. u obvioult cant realy practice eye gouge and kicks tot he ballls etc. also the reaon why it so good i becaue it teaches you to kic in the nuts etc etc. any thai boxer or w.e could just aim his kicks a little higher and hit the nuts. also most of the strikes eye gouge etc will be easily blocked by a good boxer. just because it comes at a slightly different angle doesnt mean its impossible for the boxer to block



Nice grammar


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fuck you.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright after reading the defintion of a troll(i had no idea wtf it was) i figured outy u think im a troll but for real i was just saying that KM is not as efective as you guys think. it is a good martial art but it is definetly overated. im not trying to bait u into a flame war i was just stating my opinion and if u want examples id tell u them 2.



The problem with you doesn't lie in just one post.  Or being on the other side of an argument.  It doesn't even have anything to do with being profane.

You either still don't know why you're a troll or are pretending not to.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> YouTube Video



These guys are black belts?  I think I know who their teacher is.






YouTube Video


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 6, 2007)

YouTube - BJJ and Muay Thai training


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohh and BTW ... Don Fry is a wrestler that can punch. He's one of the left overs from the old days when the UFC was coming up who also has some good times in Pride. Don Fry is _not_ a mixed martial artists.
> 
> Posting clips of him doing anything says nothing about MMA at all.


 
Oh I wasn't really trying to make a point about MMA. I was just showing a very experienced fighter (boxing, wrestling, bjj...whatever it be), getting tooled on very quickly by an older, more inexperienced fighter. I guess I was just trying to make the point that imagine what you could do with boxing training to some Joe Schmo at the bar who gets beer balls and flexes on you?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Nice grammar



u being sarccastic/


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem with you doesn't lie in just one post.  Or being on the other side of an argument.  It doesn't even have anything to do with being profane.
> 
> You either still don't know why you're a troll or are pretending not to.



no i never trolld. u justn think the questions i ask are tupid. like is it legal to hide razor blades in ur mouth whihc is common. it got answered in the first page and it could of been left u nd ohers come in and start dissing the shit out me and my question. u turned it into a flame war and u r da troll


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> YouTube - BJJ and Muay Thai training



Holy shit. He flipped the guy _into an arm-bar _(at 00:26).


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Oh I wasn't really trying to make a point about MMA. I was just showing a very experienced fighter (boxing, wrestling, bjj...whatever it be), getting tooled on very quickly by an older, more inexperienced fighter. I guess I was just trying to make the point that* imagine what you could do with boxing training to some Joe Schmo at the bar who gets beer balls and flexes on you?*


Lol riiight.  We've all seen that one in the bar before ... and heard it too.  You know that sound.  Thump thump *thump* thud ... and you look up knowing someone just got ktfo.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

The quality sucks, but it's still a good video.






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol riiight. We've all seen that one in the bar before ... and heard it too. You know that sound. Thump thump *thump* thud ... and you look up knowing someone just got ktfo.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> ...There. I say danny isnt a troll, I say hes just an idiot. I dont mind him though.


 
Agreed. I don't even think he's an idiot though. I just think he's young and doesn't hold anything back regarding how silly of a question it is. Some people seem to get annoyed to easily by him. I dont understand it.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

lol. u should see my teachers they get really mad wen i say shit. like i told my one teacher to put a tampon in and stop PMSing and now she hates me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah you should learn some restraint. That's the lady who is going to be grading your tests. Not to mention it's disrespectful. Women don't like that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Agreed. I don't even think he's an idiot though. I just think he's young and doesn't hold anything back regarding how silly of a question it is. Some people seem to get annoyed to easily by him. I dont understand it.


That's common on the internet though.  People say shit to me in here that they'd neeeever say to my face.  The filters for various types of social behavior come off and the bullshit flies because there are no consequences.

There's already been several of us in here expressing to varied degrees the distaste we feel about the issue.  I guarandamntee you if I saw a grown man in person treating a kid the way he gets treated in here I'd react.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Not to mention that fact that she's a teacher, a tough profession, and probably doesn't deserve his shit.

It doesn't matter about his grades though.  Unless the questions are similar to "If you have 5 razorblades in your mount, and you take out two, how quickly will you die anyway?", he's not going to get an A.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That's common on the internet though.  People say shit to me in here that they'd neeeever say to my face.  The filters for various types of social behavior come off and the bullshit flies because there are no consequences.
> 
> There's already been several of us in here expressing to varied degrees the distaste we feel about the issue.  I guarandamntee you if I saw a grown man in person treating a kid the way he gets treated in here I'd react.



ya everyone gets maaaaaaaaaddddddd tough when there on the internet.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ya everyone gets maaaaaaaaaddddddd tough when there on the internet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. u should see my teachers they get really mad wen i say shit. like i told my one teacher to put a tampon in and stop PMSing and now she hates me.


Yeah but see you create your own troubles like that.  I don't like wiggers and wangstaz (they're fake), people that are disrespectful to others especially the people that deserve better such as teachers.  You act like that, you push people like me away and attract shit from people like Iain and DOMS.  That, my young friend, is called karma.  

How you treat the world around you has a lot to do with how the world treats you.  Jeffery Dahmer is a good example.  He was a homosexual cannibalistic serial killer that trapped, molested, and killed mostly young men ... and then ate chunks of them.  He died in prison by getting a broom stick shoved up his ass ... after he was beat down real well.  Karma is a bitch ... 

Sooo you come in here posting like you're a moron, typing like you are mentally challenged, and well ... saying dumb shit (that razors in the mouth thing ... wtf were you thinking!?!?!?  Don't answer that question was rhetorical).  Then you wonder why people get sideways with ya.  Karma.  Yo get what you give here at IM.  I've seen other people get ran outta here on the same day they came in for less than what you've pulled.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 6, 2007)

well i no it doesnt make it right but my teacher hated me anyway and i d try an d type gud but i am a terrible typer


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

She didn't hate YOU ... she hated the way you _acted_ in her environment.  You change how you act in there, she will change how she treats you.  Karma in motion.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> You still troll me.  You are so jealous of me.  I take it as a compliment.



Yes mad Jealous.... you figured me out.... ah my goals in life are exposed. OH KNOW!!!!!

When you came here you were an easy target, very naive to communcation with people... it was just entertainment.  You certainly roll better with the punches now.  IM is all about pot shots, it is all about how you deal with it, that determines how people react to you.  I got no problem with you.

Danny on the other hand is a fucking idiot.  Entertaining sure, but fuck I don't think I have ever seen someone so fucking stupid, and I am Canadian EH!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yes mad Jealous.... you figured me out.... ah my goals in life are exposed. OH KNOW!!!!!
> 
> When you came here you were an easy target, very naive to communcation with people... it was just entertainment.  You certainly roll better with the punches now.  IM is all about pot shots, it is all about how you deal with it, that determines how people react to you.  I got no problem with you.
> 
> Danny on the other hand is a fucking idiot.  Entertaining sure, but fuck I don't think I have ever seen someone so fucking stupid, and I am Canadian EH!


IM may be about dicking people around to you but not to most of the rest of us.  And of course in the real world you walk up to some of the people you think this about about and get in their face over it right?  Treating people like shit for personal sport is just part of how you get through the day.  I know he does make it easy ... but shit it just goes on too much.  It's like seeing the bully types in high school picking on the weaker kids all over again, only here it's grown men picking on a kid.  I get disgusted seeing it happen ...


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> IM may be about dicking people around to you but not to most of the rest of us.  And of course in the real world you walk up to some of the people you think this about about and get in their face over it right?  Treating people like shit for personal sport is just part of how you get through the day.  I know he does make it easy ... but shit it just goes on too much.  It's like seeing the bully types in high school picking on the weaker kids all over again, only here it's grown men picking on a kid.  I get disgusted seeing it happen ...



oh dont give me that sob story for danny.  if he acted like a normal dumb ass seventeen year old he would be given the benifit of the doubt. problem is he doesnt. holy hell with the stuff that kid posts people show restraint not picking on him more. plenty of teens get on here and survive the trial of fire and get the benifit of this forum. the fact is we are treating him like we would treat anyone else. its not like he has been unfairly singled out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> oh dont give me that sob story for danny.  if he acted like a normal dumb ass seventeen year old he would be given the benifit of the doubt. problem is he doesnt. holy hell with the stuff that kid posts people show restraint not picking on him more. plenty of teens get on here and survive the trial of fire and get the benifit of this forum. the fact is we are treating him like we would treat anyone else. its not like he has been unfairly singled out


Do you have kids?  Been around many teen aged boys as an adult?  They do really stupid shit with regularity.  Even though I've already said that he does make it easy to be preyed upon, what he does as a kid doesn't justify what you do as an adult.  The fact that he's in here on a Saturday night with regularity instead of out rolling with the homies says some things.  That he's in here for what he should be ... fitness ... that says a few things too.  Does he say and do retarded shit?  Often?  Lol ... yup.  So what.  Doesn't justify how YOU choose to deal with what he says and does.  For him to do stupid shit is ignorant, but for you to prey upon him for it is pathetic.  It takes weakness to prey upon the weak.

BTW ... aren't you the religious type?  Your bible teaches you to prey on the weak does it?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> IM may be about dicking people around to you but not to most of the rest of us.  And of course in the real world you walk up to some of the people you think this about about and get in their face over it right?  Treating people like shit for personal sport is just part of how you get through the day.  I know he does make it easy ... but shit it just goes on too much.  It's like seeing the bully types in high school picking on the weaker kids all over again, only here it's grown men picking on a kid.  I get disgusted seeing it happen ...



Actually yes in the real world yes I am a shit disturber to people in my circles.  It is all in fun.  Sorry we can't be all as candid and willing to help mental cases like him.  

There is a difference between picking on a kid, and a kid who acts outright retard to draw attention.  Well he is getting the attention he wants,  and it isn't going to be productive attention.  Really it is a pretty simple solution.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Actually yes in the real world yes I am a shit disturber to people in my circles.  It is all in fun.  Sorry we can't be all as candid and willing to help mental cases like him.
> 
> There is a difference between picking on a kid, and a kid who acts outright retard to draw attention.  Well he is getting the attention he wants,  and it isn't going to be productive attention.  Really it is a pretty simple solution.


Yeahhhh but that's from your perspective.  You say you see the kid as looking for negative attention, but I disagree.  You say you like fucking with people, and he's obviously earned a spot on your list as a victim.  If he was a grown man I'd not say shit about that, but he is a kid.  Either way, whether you're right or wrong about his having earned your caustic attention the concept of not preying on kids is still something you as a man in your 30's should be up to speed on.   Some shit we as grown men, regardless of the temptation, just don't do.  That is also pretty simple.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> IM is all about pot shots, it is all about how you deal with it, that determines how people react to you.



Good to know.  Would you condone me going into new members forum and taking pot shots at them?  Just curious.  

i.e A person named "fatgirl30s" asks a question.  I can't stop eating late at night.  Can you guys help?  

Doublebase reply:  Yeah try sewing your mouth shut.   (or some corny shit you guys would say)

Would this be ok?  Since IM is all about pot shots.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Do you have kids?  Been around many teen aged boys as an adult?  They do really stupid shit with regularity.  Even though I've already said that he does make it easy to be preyed upon, what he does as a kid doesn't justify what you do as an adult.  The fact that he's in here on a Saturday night with regularity instead of out rolling with the homies says some things.  That he's in here for what he should be ... fitness ... that says a few things too.  Does he say and do retarded shit?  Often?  Lol ... yup.  So what.  Doesn't justify how YOU choose to deal with what he says and does.  For him to do stupid shit is ignorant, but for you to prey upon him for it is pathetic.  It takes weakness to prey upon the weak.
> 
> BTW ... aren't you the religious type?  Your bible teaches you to prey on the weak does it?



here we go again with the religious crap. you want to show me in any of my posts where i was out of line with danny? you want to show me where i was preying on him? are you saying i should wait till he is 18 before i can respond to one of his retarded posts? danny doesnt get singled out anymore than anybody else. he is not meeting the basic requirements in his posts that a 17 year old should meet.  no i dont have children. and yes i spend plenty of time around teen age boys. and like i said previously if it was normal teenage boy stuff he would have taken his lumps and become a contributing member to the forum. like i said before. danny isnt making the low level requirements that even a 17 year old should be expected to make.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> here we go again with the religious crap. you want to show me in any of my posts where i was out of line with danny? you want to show me where i was preying on him? are you saying i should wait till he is 18 before i can respond to one of his retarded posts? danny doesnt get singled out anymore than anybody else. he is not meeting the basic requirements in his posts that a 17 year old should meet.  no i dont have children. and yes i spend plenty of time around teen age boys. and like i said previously if it was normal teenage boy stuff he would have taken his lumps and become a contributing member to the forum. like i said before. danny isnt making the low level requirements that even a 17 year old should be expected to make.



I think it's more appropriate to say that Danny get singled out to the level that he asks for.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> yes i spend plenty of time around teen age boys.



Would you have a seat please.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

You're come so far in the world of sarcasm.  *sniff* It almost makes me proud.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> here we go again with the religious crap. you want to show me in any of my posts where i was out of line with danny? you want to show me where i was preying on him? are you saying i should wait till he is 18 before i can respond to one of his retarded posts? danny doesnt get singled out anymore than anybody else. he is not meeting the basic requirements in his posts that a 17 year old should meet.  no i dont have children. and yes i spend plenty of time around teen age boys. and like i said previously if it was normal teenage boy stuff he would have taken his lumps and become a contributing member to the forum. like i said before. danny isnt making the low level requirements that even a 17 year old should be expected to make.



Myeahhh I guess I did get outta hand with the religious crap since you don't really abuse danny.  I agree with what you've said too.  He does fall short in how he posts.  We do have standards and he seems to not want to meet them.   You're right.

There is that one thing though ... that you said.   "danny doesnt get singled out anymore than anybody else." ... I don't agree with that.  He does get singled out.  Even that I can see in some of his posts just because of how and what he writes.  He bugs me when he talks about guns as though he is some kind of expert, or advanced fighting systems as though he knows them.  I guess just like the brightest light attracts the greatest crowd so does the dimmest bulb in his case.  It's the way though, the way that he gets trolled by some of the people here.  It's like Iain says ... doing it just for fun.  That's just fucked up IMHO.

I dunno ... maybe I'm getting worked up over nothing.  Then again ... maybe not.  Maybe people should just chill with the kid and see where that goes.  Treat him like a kid and slap him around when he needs it, but just don't punch him out ... if that makes any sense.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Would you have a seat please.


 ... I didn't think he'd really fall for that but he did.  Sorry for the set up BC.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2007)

BTW ... woot off in progress.

Woot off checker ... almost great.  At 25% start looking at woot instead of the checker.

No bag -o- crap yet.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *You're* come so far in the world of sarcasm.  *sniff* It almost makes me proud.



I wish we could say the same for your grammar.  Ohhh! 2 for 2.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> _ 				Last edited by Doublebase : Today at 09:18 AM._



Maybe I should go back and fix it?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Maybe I should go back and fix it?



SOAB!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> SOAB!





You are not yet the master, padawan.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Good to know.  Would you condone me going into new members forum and taking pot shots at them?  Just curious.
> 
> i.e A person named "fatgirl30s" asks a question.  I can't stop eating late at night.  Can you guys help?
> 
> ...




Yes absolutely.

Don't be a fucking retard.  That is comparing apples and oranges.

Do you honestly think that is a comparable circumstance cause if you do, then maybe you still are on Danny's level


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It's the way though, the way that he gets trolled by some of the people here.  It's like Iain says ... doing it just for fun.  That's just fucked up IMHO.




Thanks for the compliment.  I always strive for the fucked up approach.  Makes life a little more exciting


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Thanks for the compliment.  I always strive for the fucked up approach.  Makes life a little more exciting



Your life must suck.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Your life must suck.



Or your sense of humor.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Or your sense of humor.






Oooooohh   oohhhhhh.  Alex I go with "who is Doublebase?"


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll take "Famous Titties" for $400, Alex.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

It is a picture Daily double.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

What is "Jessica Simpson"?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is incorrect.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Dammit!

So, who's dirty billows are they?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

The correct Answer is..... 






Pam Anderson.

Please select the next category.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll take "Balloons" for eleventy billion, Alex.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Traditional weight is 205lbs.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The Traditional weight is 205lbs.



Who is "your high school girlfriend"


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry that is incorrect.  It wasn't in the form of a question.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The Traditional weight is 205lbs.


How much does the next guy Jackson is going to KTFO weigh?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... I didn't think he'd really fall for that but he did.  Sorry for the set up BC.



i must admit i really didnt even see this one coming. i used to work at a group home for at risk youth. im also a snowboard instructor on the weekends. go figure, i really should have seen it.


----------

